# A Couple More New Digital Watercolors



## Bushcraftonfire

These are a couple I did a few weeks back.. working on texture and blending


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

Oooohh. they're both great and I like the first one..


----------



## leighann

I love all things trees  Both are wonderful!!


----------



## TerryCurley

Both of them are so peaceful. They have a very calming influence to look at.


----------



## Erilia

I agree with Terry, tis very soothing and beautiful :laugh:


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Thank you all very much


----------



## FanKi

:glasses: New desktop image here! :glasses:


----------



## Susan Mulno

I just found these, they are beautiful Dave. :vs_love::vs_love::vs_love:


----------



## Liz

Oh I really like the first one, it looks like a real watercolor. What program do you use?


----------



## SuddenLife

They are absolutely lovely o3o Love the vibrant colours. And indeed, the first one really does look like an actual watercolor.

One small tip; Things like leaf-brushes, or 'object' brushes in general can be very quick to stand out, so I'd recommend using them sparsely.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Thanks to both of you.. 

Liz... I used Artrage on these.. 

Inge.. Yes.. I overused the brush on this (flower presets) but only because I was testing them out... I would never use that many in a "real" Painting.. LOL


----------



## SmellyMoo

please no self aggrandizing and self-promoting here.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Excuse me oh odoriferous cow.. how did I do that?


----------



## SmellyMoo

Bushcraftonfire said:


> Excuse me oh odoriferous cow.. how did I do that?


I'm just messing with you . Pointing out how pious it is deleting one of my posts hypocritically. :vs_smirk:

It just seems ridiculous to stop people on a forum dedicated to art, from showing how great their art is, see what I am talking about? I see that as the point of the forum :vs_blush:

anyway, I had my fun, made my point, nice work :vs-kiss:


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

SmellyMoo said:


> I'm just messing with you . Pointing out how pious it is deleting one of my posts hypocritically. :vs_smirk:
> 
> It just seems ridiculous to stop people on a forum dedicated to art, from showing how great their art is, see what I am talking about? I see that as the point of the forum :vs_blush:
> 
> anyway, I had my fun, made my point, nice work :vs-kiss:


I saw your response on the other forum. I also answered you there.. so stop spamming other posts.. Glad you had your fun.. but please don't push my buttons


----------



## ouiouiRedMustache

Everyone go get the app "French Girls"! I paint and draw on my phone & ipad constantly!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Pretty good work.. Thanks for sharing and welcome to the forum


----------

